

IOS Prototyping With Adobe Fireworks And TAP  - joemir
http://fireworks.smashingmagazine.com/2013/02/15/ios-prototyping-adobe-fireworks-tap-part3/

======
nvk
I really wish they updated fireworks ui, I find it unbearable.

